# Reaction to Simple Guard 3



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone else had their Havanese react to Simple Guard 3? Luigi had his first application yesterday and reacted badly itching, restless, can’t sleep. I washed him with dish soap (per the instruction if pet reacted) And we went to the Vet this AM. We tried Realeve Mousse for the reaction and Benedryl. Neither helped so the Vet prescribed Apoquel waiting to see if it helps. Luigi is very uncomfortable and has not slept since yesterday. Wondering if anyone has been through this and what helped?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havanese are very sensitive to chemicals. Hopefully someone will chime in soon to tell you the best ones with the least risk. I don't use any for my Tucker. He is hyper sensitive to chemicals. (Vaccinations really messed up his system.) 

I hope you can find some help for your Luigi.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I won't use flea or tick preventative because it doesn't prevent them from being bitten. It only kills the critter so they don't invade your house. A healthy dog is less likely to be bitten. There are natural oils you can apply to keep critters from getting on your dog in the first place. 

The veterinarian advice nearly killed our first Havanese. I was using Revolution for 10 years until the vet said to switch to Avantix. The reaction was within hours; vomiting, lethargy, weakness, so I did the Dawn dish soap bath and saved her. Never again did I use any chemical on her. 

Tux reacted poorly to Heartgard with vomiting and diarrhea. I will not be giving the "edible" brick again. I'm still debating even giving it at all.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I don’t put any flea or tick products on Leo or Rex and for us that works. I groom daily and during early Spring when ticks are most likely to be around I check them when ever we come in from outdoors. However, you may find you need something depending on where you live. There are essential oils that can be applied to make pets less appealing to ticks but your location and tick population will determine how much protection you need. If your pup is sensitive to any tick/flea med then you will need to be careful about where he walks and diligent in checking him when he comes inside.


----------

